
Ask HN: How to scale my interactive installations freelance business? - pixelfeeder
I run an interactive installations business where I build interactive experiences for museums, public spaces, events etc. think interactive floors, tables, and other custom immersive experiences. How can I scale this beyond my work-for-hire model? thoughts?
======
brudgers
Locations are unique. Anything that is site specific has to be custom. So long
as you're in the business of delivering site specific artifacts, then the
business is closer to the free-lance end of the spectrum.

Products are products because they are generic/universal and can scale.
Museums don't buy products. Maybe there's a middle point of a platform that
the end user can customize. On the other hand, museums and events like to hire
consultants to blame when things go wrong.

There are businesses that don't scale because completion of one piece of work
product only has a correlation to future production of work products. I mean a
successful installation contract increases the odds of getting another
installation contract but has no meaningful effect on the effort to complete
the second contract.

Good luck.

------
iseanstevens
Where are you based? Is your stuff good?

~~~
pixelfeeder
Based in Europe. My stuff has won awards and I've been hired by large
companies. Just tired of freelancing.

